# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  «الأردنية» تعلن أسماء الطلبة المقبولين على «الموازي» مطلع الشهر المقبل

## الوسادة

*
اعلنت الجامعة الاردنية قائمة الطلبة الذين سيقبلون على برنامج الموازي على موقع وحدة القبول والتسجيل لجميع التخصصات مطلع الشهر المقبل.

وقال مدير وحدة القبول والتسجيل في الجامعة الاردنية الدكتور عماد صلاح امس ان الاقبال الكبير من الطلبة كان على التخصصات الطبية والهندسية.

واشار الى ان اعلان قائمة المقبولين ستكون بعد اعلان قائمة القبول الموحد التي تعمل عليها حاليا وحدة تنسيق القبول الموحد في وزارة التعليم العالي.



وقال أن القبول في البرنامج الموازي يتم تنافسيا حسب معدل الطالب في شهادة الدراسة الثانوية وحسب المعايير المعتمدة في الجامعة، مبينا انه لا يجوز لمن التحق بالبرنامج الموازي التحويل إلى البرنامج العادي. (بترا)*

----------


## ASAmee

تسلم اديك ,,
بس ايش معى حسب المعايير المعتمدة في الجامعة ؟!

----------


## الوسادة

*هلا بأسامي 

المعايير المعتمدة لكل جامعة بتختلف بالنسبة للجامعة الأردنية فهي الشروط اللي هم حاطينها على نموذج تقديمك للجامعة متل المعدل و هيك يعني كلها اشياء بسيطة و طبعا بس اهم اشي المعدل يكون عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالي ههههههه*

----------

